#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Ubuntu como servidor de internet?

## dudubaca

Olá galera...
O ubuntu e uma das unicas distros que consigo usar por ser iniciante em linux.
Gostaria de saber c é possivel e como, compartilhar a internet nele, fazendo tb controle de banda e autenticação por mac.
Desde ja agradeço a ajuda de vcs.
Abração e até +!

----------


## romeudu

Amigo o ubuntu é uma distro muito boa mas eu nw lhe indicaria ele p/ server.
Existem outras distribuições q ja são mais conhecidas e concequentemente mais "confiaveis".
A versão pra server do ubunto esta quase disponivel se nw me engano.
Bom p/ vc q esta começando e nw tem muito conhecimente em linux ainda, é a Conectiva 10 pois ela é uma distro bem clara, totalmente funcional e muito estavel p/ servidores!!....
Flw
T+
:clap:

----------


## dudubaca

Vlw romeodu vou tentar com o conectiva + creio q o ubuntu daria para fazer algo simples nesse sentido.
Não é ?

----------


## wrochal

Caro,

Ubuntu alem de ter um foco para desktop, tem como você usa-la para servidor, basta você optar a opção "server" logo após que dar boot com CD para efetuar a instalação.

Sem Mais,

----------


## romeudu

> Vlw romeodu vou tentar com o conectiva + creio q o ubuntu daria para fazer algo simples nesse sentido.
> Não é ?



Amigo com certeza!!!..

eu nw duvido q no o ubuntu seja possivel fazer isso, mas como disse acima existem outrs distribuições mais conhecidas e mas "confiaveis", confiaveis nw no sentido de serem melhores mas sim no sentido de ja serem mais usadas e cancequentemente com resultados mais concretes conhecidos por todos!!.

Eu particularmente gosto do ubuntu e utilizo ele em um notebook!!!....

Flw
T+

----------


## dudubaca

Amigos...
Com certeza existem outras distribuições melhores que o ubuntu para server, + gostaria apenas de saber c posso fazer nele um proxy simples com controle de banda?

----------


## romeudu

> Amigos...
> Com certeza existem outras distribuições melhores que o ubuntu para server, + gostaria apenas de saber c posso fazer nele um proxy simples com controle de banda?



OK.
Bom amigo vc faria isso da mesma forma q faria nas outras distros!!.
Da uma olhadinha aki no site q tem bastante coisa ssobre squid,cbq eoutras coisas mais!!!.

Flw
T+

----------

